# goats love trampoline



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I just love goats! They are such comedians!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

these come across as especially clever, too!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

It seems they also like trees


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i wonder what makes goats so surefooted. i only have two feet to manage and that can be an issue!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

They kinda have a vested interest in it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

having thought it over and in view of my fear of heights, i am okay with having only two feet and no means to prove my prowess leaping from crag to crag!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

This one always amazes me.



https://youtu.be/Tmqv6PmpcqE


----------

